# How about-post your SS commuter?



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's my monocog 29er converted for winter commuting (as long as my first attempt at photo posting works)


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*going to try again...*

this time i compressed it, I think. Just got this imac...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

His..


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hers.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Mine and Mine Too...*

Mine and Mine Too...

singlecross


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Mine...


----------



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Salsa Casseroll


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

R.I.P yo a$$ is now a paperweight


----------



## paramountz (Mar 10, 2004)

*Already Posted In Fixed Board*

nmnmnmnm


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*[email protected]*



paramountz said:


> nmnmnmnm


That is all!


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*nice gunnar*



Alex-in-Evanston said:


>


What model is that? I looked up the crosshairs and it looks to have vertical dropouts...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

My On-One Il Pompino.

I just build it up last weekend and have been riding it to work all week.

Many thanks to M.J for selling me the frame and fork.:thumbsup: 

It is my winter trainer/commuter all round action bike.

Not quite all to my liking yet, but I think the experience of building it up was good learning one, and better than just buying a Specialized TriCross SS off the shelf.

Some bits and pieces are new others were spare stuff I had. 

Dura-Ace crank $44 off ebay. 

Wheels are new build XT hubs and Open cross rims. Stock XT 9 speed hub with spacers.

Good brakes those Shimano ones. I dislike V brakes so went with center pull.

Could not find a 30mm seat post collar clamp. I have an old 31mm one off my unbuilt old TCR, shimmed with aluminum strips from a Sprite can . No slippage so far. 

Need a proper rear hanger as well, the one on the seatpost is a bit rubbish. Had to file it down to fit also.

Kind of a small gear: 40 x 20, but I am seriously out of shape (I just had 4 weeks off with a glut/nerve problem), and it is quite hilly and windy here. I like to spin anyway. I have a 16 and an 18 rear sprocket if I want more gear inches.

Lame pics I know.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

*Cannondale Bad Boy-Summer and Winter Versions*

Two shots here of my Bad Boy--ENO eccentric and ENO crank are major changes. It is nice that I can go from 1" tires in the summer to 2.1 for the winter. Tonight we are getting another five inches of snow so my Monday commute should be fun.


----------



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)

That's an old one called a Street Dog. I think the model's still around, but 7 years ago it was an SS cross, now it's an SS road.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's my winter commuter, in holiday dress (as posted previously)


----------



## RetroS (Jan 16, 2007)

*Langster Commuter*

Here's mine. Its an '05 Langster I just got it around Thanksgiving. Old inventory. Whole deal with the upgrades a little over $600. Notable changes from stock, the track fork was replaced with a shop bin Specialized carbon off a Sequoia that allows a full fender up front, much needed in the Pac NW. Very hilly area and I carry full panniers and messenger bag so running 39x17. It about a 19 mph bike. Also replaced the Tektro brake levers as they are pretty much crap with Cane Creek SCR-5's. Rest of the gear was carryover from other bikes. Just under 400 miles so far and my review would be favorable.


----------



## I'mNotGoodAtThis (Oct 4, 2007)

*This is what I wish I had...*









Does that count?


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*Ya, that counts*

But, what is it?


----------



## I'mNotGoodAtThis (Oct 4, 2007)

The new Raleigh One Way, check it out:
http://www.raleighusa.com/items.asp?deptid=5&itemid=424


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Hands off my Raleigh mister! 

_//it's my wish list bike too...._



I'mNotGoodAtThis said:


> Does that count?


----------



## liveonedge (Dec 21, 2005)

I built this one for my wife but now I use it for my short commute to work


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*that raleigh is sweet*

I just can't stand it-the brooks saddle? Awesome. Any idea what price range for 2008? I think the 2007 was in the 600 range...no?


----------



## I'mNotGoodAtThis (Oct 4, 2007)

Its supposed to go for about $700


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

*wt-heck!!!*



liveonedge said:


> I built this one for my wife but now I use it for my short commute to work


 That looks like a rear cassette, and rear xt derailer with a cable going to it, I believe that is a single ring rig--not a SS rig, theres a difference. 
Good props on the 9speed octalink ultegra cranks, I have been running those for years on my SS cross bike and my geared cross bike, several NW racing seasons and wet ridding on the same BB's, scuffed cranks arms but pretty nice


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

*Casseroll*

Still needs a rack and a lockring to go fixed.


----------

